# Dog breeding age



## russt (Apr 17, 2008)

I have female lab that was whelped in Feb 1999. Never bred her because of her limited AKC registration. Many of my friends have hunted with me and wondered why I have never got a pup out of her. Really she is a phenomenal animal. I already have a deposit down on a new pup from the same kennel, similar bloodlines. 

She is coming into heat again. Would you breed a female lab this old? or just enjoy her and not risk any problems. If she bred now I would be coming into pheasant season. I only hunt her half days on mild terrain now. Am I selfish for not wanting her pups during bird season?


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

My opinion nothing past 7 years old.... I have read some studies on the subject and they also said not to do it. It may be the best option to have her spaid. I wish I could find the article on that... but in a nutshell it explained how the female reproductive system worked and a dog with age had more chances of complications with the female during and after whelping the pups.


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

TAK gives you some great advice, you absolutely do not want to breed a female Lab that age! It seems under your specific situation (AKC Limited Registration) that there may also be several reasons not to breed this animal.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

At that age I doubt she'd even accept the male. Especially if she's never been bred before. I've seen people try to breed older dogs and they usually wont have anything to do with the whole "hide the salami" deal. They'll play and present but when it comes time to do the deed they don't tolerate it.

Enjoy your dog and just get another from the same breeder. Puppies are a pain in the asss anyway! :x


----------



## russt (Apr 17, 2008)

I tried breeding her two years ago and they hooked up, but she didn't get pregnant. He said he would re breed for free since I already paid. $350, I won't use I guess.

BTW, her AKC limited registration was not for hips or anything the breeder didn't want me coming out West and starting up a pointing lab kennel. He is just trying to make money on his genetics and limit the competition.

My wife would love puppies, I would not mind . . . so long as I have a dog on the pheasant hunt opener.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You didn't say she was a pointing Lab... :? Get her spayed. :twisted:


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Here are my thoughts. Some good thoughts have already been said, some I have a different opinion on. First as far as the limited registration deal. Unless the breeder will release the reg to full reg, you can't register the pups. That alone would be a major reason to NOT breed her. Second, I personally don't think I would ever buy a dog on limited registration (unless i was just buying it to train and sell and even then i don't think I would). I don't think limited reg is a bad thing, just not for me. There are many reasons why people do limited reg. SOme of which are to keep you from breeding your dog therefore invading 'their' market. Which sounds like that is what is happening with your breeder, so why would you want to buy from him again? If you never want to breed than go for it. If you think there is a slight chance you might breed then I wouldn't mess with it. Others that do limited reg do it for protecting their line, or monitoring the future breedings to make sure good matches are made etc... Bullock does limited reg I believe and I have the utmost respect for him and he has good reason behind it I am sure. For me, I don't. Each just personal choices. 

As far as breeding an older bitch. The second best producing FT bitch of all time was bred the last time at age 12 (2nd only to her mom, Lottie). She was owned by a very well known and well respected Vet and his wife who has bred, raised, and trained more FC and AFC's than any other amatuer in the history of field trials. Had they thought she was not physically able to do it, they would not have done so. She had a good very healthy litter and momma did a wonderful job. Now would I breed one at 12, probably not. WOuld I breed one at 7-9? Yes under the right situation under advisement from my Vet and it would also have to be a very special breeding to consider it as well. 

Also as far as breeding an older female. I don't believe I would rely on a natural breeding. I would be doing and A/I breeding with progesterone testing done on the female to insure the correct timing of the breeding. So whether or not the female would let the male do his deal is a non issue. 

Just some thoughts.... Travis


----------

